# Some pics of my DIY, ******* Ghetto Tiller skiff



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all. Love the site. I'm almost embarrassed to post pics of my little rig given all the eye candy in the forums, but what the heck. 

Stats:
Hull: '59-'60 Arkansas Traveler skiboat/runabout
        She started off life looking something like this:










       ....but looked like this when I got her:




















        ....She now looks like this (no laughing) :























































Some of the DIY mods I've made:

*Bamboo push pole
*PVC grab bar, PVC tiller extender, PVC rod holders and PVC push pole holders
*Marine cooler seat/poling platform
*Homemade aluminum transom riser for my old '66 20 hp Johnson 2-stroke (model FD-20C)
*Installed 3/4" non-pressure treated forward casting deck and benches in place of the original, but long gone, fiberglass cap and seats. 
*I'm guessing my top speed, with a light load, is in the low-mid 20 mph range, but I haven't verified it with GPS yet. The motor stars on the first pull and barely smokes at all, aside from start up, even running 24:1. I can run around all day on less than 3-4 gallons of gas (not bad for an old 2-smoke)

That's really about it, I'm afraid. She's nothing to look at, but she gets me where I need to go and brings me home. Thanks to micorskiff.com for all the great people and info. !


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Much respect man. Its all about the fish. 

The Gulf Coast


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice rattlesnake on the bow


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

man, i rocked my 1960's or 70's alumi for years. I even have a super old aluminum canoe that has had more fish slime on it then my Gheenoe. Its what ever works and gets you to the spot. What you do correctly when you get there is what really counts anyway.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

i have owned a 13 gheenoe with a 2.5hp merc to a decked out 22 sterling with a 250 merc xb,took me about 20 min and 48,000$ to figure out i can catch fish in both.as long as it floats and i dont have to PADDLE i am good to go!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Satori Skiff, a lot of the people posting on here started just like you. Well, most not as Ghetto! LOL  IMO, it should be a "Right of Passage" to build your own little Skiff no matter what the Materials.  :




Most of us have completely different ideas of how that "Perfect Skiff" should be laid out which is what it's all about.

Before:












After:


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Hi all. Love the site. I'm almost embarrassed to post pics of my little rig given all the eye candy in the forums, but what the heck.
> 
> Stats:
> Hull: '59-'60 Arkansas Traveler skiboat/runabout
> ...


You shouldn't care what it looks like to other people. It's about being on the water and having fun.....probably add a couple of years to your life!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Satori Skiff, a lot of the people posting on here started just like you. Well, most not as Ghetto! LOL  IMO, it should be a "Right of Passage" to build your own little Skiff no matter what the Materials.  :
> 
> Post more pics of this build.
> 
> ...


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's awesome.

Mine is rough looking, paint peeling off of everything. New deck scabbed over the one that rotted away, mildew I can't kill etc... I'm sure people talk crap about it but I can't hear them over all the fun I'm having.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I think it's awesome.
> 
> Mine is rough looking, paint peeling off of everything. New deck scabbed over the one that rotted away, mildew I can't kill etc... I'm sure people talk crap about it but I can't hear them over all the fun I'm having.


Yes sir.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words y'all. She's still very much a work in progress, but I think I have all the basics. I love all the Gheenoes here in the forums. That's definitely next on my list. I've seen a few sweet deals on c-list lately, but funds are tight, so I'll have to keep daydreaming for now. Thanks again!


----------

